# Being friends with a dude who's friends with girls is a huge social advantage



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 13, 2019)

Legit. My bestie is a guy who talks to a lot of girls, while I be with him I also get to talk to girls and he can also act as a wingman. I legit made friends with all the foids due to him. A huge advantage if you ask me tbh ngl


----------



## karbo (Nov 13, 2019)

only works if ur not inkel tier looks-wise


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 13, 2019)

karbo said:


> only works if ur not inkel tier looks-wise


Cope


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2019)

karbo said:


> only works if ur not inkel tier looks-wise


And not autistic


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 13, 2019)

karbo said:


> only works if ur not inkel tier looks-wise


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

i am deformed


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 13, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Legit. My bestie is a guy who talks to a lot of girls, while I be with him I also get to talk to girls and he can also act as a wingman. I legit made friends with all the foids due to him. A huge advantage if you ask me tbh ngl



And fucked exactly none of them. Remind me the advantage here please


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 13, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> And fucked exactly none of them. Remind me the advantage here please


The advantage is that you don't feel the loneliness when you sit alone in the bus or at your lunch table, you don't feel alone talking to men and then wondering why you don't have female interactions. When you die atleast your friends will come to visit your grave when you have none no one gives a shit about your non existent social life. So that you can learnt to talk with girls rather than talking with autistic people


Chintuck22 said:


> And not autistic


Are you autistic?


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

good thread


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 13, 2019)

The Worst Poster said:


> good thread


Thank you good sir


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 13, 2019)

karbo said:


> only works if ur not inkel tier looks-wise


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Are you autistic?


i'm low inhib in attempt, and people asks me very often, am i this guy?








KALE DZEDAJ IMAM SILU







www.youtube.com




Conclusion: It's a talent, not worth 'maxxing' on it, drugs will make you less inhib in a negative manner


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 13, 2019)

Only works if you're gl


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 13, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> i'm low inhib in attempt, and people asks me very often, am i this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conclusion? Jfl, where does this "conclusion" come from???


----------



## Enlil (Nov 13, 2019)

I'd rather stay with my bbc incel gang away from whore foids tbh. they toxic muslim shits


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

friends with loads of girls =friendzoned 200 times


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 13, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> i'm low inhib in attempt, and people asks me very often, am i this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf do you niggas live in hell or something?


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 13, 2019)

Just be an emotional tampon broooo!!!


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 13, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Just be an emotional tampon broooo!!!


How you gonna get a girl without begging a gigachad bro?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 13, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> friends


permacelibate


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 13, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> made friends



Literally doesn't matter. There are lots of bluepiller cucks who "made friends" with women. This means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Conclusion? Jfl, where does this "conclusion" come from???


You are fucking retarded


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 13, 2019)

yes and you will watch your friend fuck all those girls like a good cuck


----------



## SkyTheKid (Nov 13, 2019)

I doubt, what if he steals your potential girls?


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> yes and you will watch your friend fuck all those girls like a good cuck


his friend is friends with those girls his friend is the cuck


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 13, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> You are fucking retarded


Lol you said you were low inhib and concluded from that that inhib is genetic. Now think again, whos the retard?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 13, 2019)

EternalLearner said:


> Lol you said you were low inhib and concluded from that that inhib is genetic. Now think again, whos the retard?


conclusion, not worth being low inhib if you aren't already


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 13, 2019)

All that means is that he gets friend zoned a lot, big deal nobody cares.


----------



## Gunna (Nov 13, 2019)

Legit. Also I only try to befriend females too, broadens the prospects.


----------



## john_cope (Nov 13, 2019)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 14, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> conclusion, not worth being low inhib if you aren't already


now you go to google translate, put english in the left column, your language in the right, and check what conclusion means.


----------



## IWantToMax (Nov 14, 2019)

You'd have to rely too much ok on him tbh


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 14, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> And not autistic


More than fucking brutal


----------



## Ethnicope (Nov 14, 2019)

true

just have chad friends theory


----------



## Duran (Nov 21, 2019)

If a femoid's friends don't like you, she won't like you.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 21, 2019)

Duran said:


> If a femoid's friends don't like you, she won't like you.


Holy shit you are right


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 21, 2019)

Duran said:


> If a femoid's friends don't like you, she won't like you.


Unless you’re 6 PSL or higher


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 21, 2019)

*you still need to be gl. this doesnt diminish the relevance of FACE*


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Nov 21, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *you still need to be gl. this doesnt diminish the relevance of FACE*


Then why does my psl 2.5 friend have a gf?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 30, 2019)

it really doesn't matter as anyone has female friends these days. i had females in my social circle but didnt get any due to looks/autism


----------

